#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة التعارف والمناسبات >  كيوبيد الحب رجع لكم من جديد

## كيوبيد الحب

[frame="12 80"]بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اخواني اخواتي الاعزاء

لقد رجعت لكم من بعد غياب طال فتره من الزمن

ولكن غصب عني لظروف العمل والان رجعت لكم يا اجمل اعضاء

وانتظر الترحيب بي وان شاء الله ما اغيب عنكم تاني

واخيرا اتمني ان اكون ضيف خفيف عليكم وان افيد واستفيد معكم في

هذا الصرح الشامخ اخيكم كيوبيد الحب[/frame]

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



القلم المتألق  .. كيوبيد الحب






نحمد الله على سلامتك وعودتك للمشاركة من جديد في المنتدى 

فلحرفك بهاء خاص ولكلماتك هنا عطر فريد من نوعه

ولوجودك في الموضوعات إشراقة متألقـــة

مع خالص تحياتي العطرية


مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------

